# sheepies on fish bites



## Pcola-born (Jan 22, 2008)

Anybody catching sheepshead on fish bites? Been doing some research and I don't see why not? I would test my theory myself but I live in Hawaii and am living out my sheepshead fishing dreams thru this forum...

Pcola Born

:usaflag


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

You're in Hawaii and wondering about sheepshead?

Something must be wrong with you, usually it's the other way around.


----------



## Pcola-born (Jan 22, 2008)

Appreciate the concern but the shore, beach, and pier fishing here on Oahu is weak! :banghead You don't know how good you got it there!! I'm coming home in May (lord willing) and want to pick up where I left off chasing my favorite challenge "SHEEPIES"....:hungry

Any word on using fish bites??

Pcola-born


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Going tomorrow, I'll let you know.


----------



## sailmaker (Dec 10, 2007)

I lived in Kailua years ago and you're right, the shore fishing sucks, unless you use a spear!


----------



## Pcola-born (Jan 22, 2008)

Good on ya! Are you using fishbites or gulp crabs too? My thoughts are if there can be found a dependable and durable artificial for sheepsheads then the fishery will catch fire...what do you think?

Pcola-born


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I tried the Gulp crabs last year, not much but tired, with no luck.

I'll try again and see.


----------



## Pcola-born (Jan 22, 2008)

I saw on an east coast fishing forum that there was guy sweating by bloodworm fishbites for sheepies. The way I figure it, if those east coast sheepsheads will hit it, then the gulf coast sheepies might too...

Pcola-born

:usaflag


----------



## SeaBoss (Dec 31, 2007)

I have not tried fish bites but I did catch a few on the artificial sand flea. I was actually pomp fishing near the jetties when I caught them.



Upcoming iteniary for a lot of people around here: Outcast Sale end of Feb>>>>>Sheephead>>>>Cobia through March


----------



## Pcola-born (Jan 22, 2008)

Artificial sand fleas...which one? Yummee or gulp? Was the natural color (white) more productive than the brown? Just ask'n because I believe if there is a good artificial sub for live bait then we are on to something... :clap

Pcola-born


----------



## SeaBoss (Dec 31, 2007)

I think it was Gulp and it was an off white color. Had to throw out the package because it leaked and dried up, what a smell. I know some people have had luch with a soft plastic arifical tiped with fresh shrimp.


----------



## Pcola-born (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up...did you tip your gulp fleas with anything? I have heard of folks fishing with shrimp tipped jigs catching sheepies by accident...can't wait to try and catch some with those artificial gulp baits

Yep, I hear ya on the stink...I have heard alot about those gulp bags leaking. One guy uses his wife's tupperware to store his gulp baits once the package is opened...

Pcola-born

:usaflag


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Pcola-born (1/26/2008)*there was guy sweating by bloodworm fishbites for sheepies. The


*Sweating* by bloodworm fishbites? oke


----------



## Pcola-born (Jan 22, 2008)

True-king,

Thanks for the correction...my mind was ahead of the keyboard :banghead

Pcola-born


----------

